# Not that bad for a Hack!!!



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Well considering I am a Hack and I " make all professional painters look bad", oh yea and I got over spray all over the garage door opener and probably used "flat wall paint on a concrete floor" (Bender) I really must not know what I'm doing.......

I f***ing LOVE PAINTTALK!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good thing they sell goof off by the gallon. :jester: 


You know I am kidding.... Or was I? lol 

You will probably get destroyed here on prep or lack there of on that floor.


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks good.make your money,pay your bills,save for retirement,and take of your fam.any negative comments anybody makes about you or your work will make you stronger homie.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks good.

Some of the flakes in the epoxy look a little unevenly spaced...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Innovative idea using flat wall paint as a primer for the epoxy floor. Protip: tell them not to drive on it with hot tires... garages are great places to practice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You may be a hack, but PWG and I are frauds also.

Beat that !


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think maybe there's a few more (of us) hacks around here than we realize.

Most try to keep it a secret. I revel in it.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Innovative idea using flat wall paint as a primer for the epoxy floor. Protip: tell them not to drive on it with hot tires... garages are great places to practice.


It was a joke......I obviously didn't use flat paint on a concrete floor, I was just quoting my buddy Bender!!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So curious how_ did _you prep the concrete for epoxy?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> So curious how_ did _you prep the concrete for epoxy?


You diden't know Bher Latex eggshell Paint!!!! all the way brotha!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That was a serious question.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Im over it. Dont be afraid to ask for help. Glad everything worked out. But seriously, you should caution them against driving on it with hot tires.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a hack too. 
Some call me a freak or fraud or a god damn broad.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Your pictures really leave for wanting.... 

What did you do for prep though really? How many hours you got in it? 

Your picture taking skills... Dude.

Looks good from here btw.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

My picture taking skills suck too.

I take a lot of before/after. But I can never remember exactly where I was standing/camera angle I used in the before shots.

I used to think I'd get better with time..but apparently not.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

The garage door opener? Really? NVM I just re read op. This must stem from some sort of inside joke from a previous thread


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I bet they replaced the garage door and opener


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Your pictures really leave for wanting....
> 
> What did you do for prep though really? How many hours you got in it?
> 
> ...


I used Lexon Masonry coating by S.W for the concrete walls, Armor Seal Rex THAINE one part epoxy by S.W for the floors. Picked up the flacks at the depot. I still need to go back and seal the floor with a clear coat. 
I'm about 25 man hours deep. On the garage which is actually an add on.

There were other things I did which I didn't mention like replacing a big section of drywall in between both garage doors. There was a significant amount of rust and decay on the metal support beams which I wire brushed and gridded off primed and painted with S.W DTM. 

Most of the prep was pretty straight forward other then the floor which I thoroughly cleaned with industrial strength ammonia. I brought the hose in and soaked it all down then let it dry for about 48hours. 

The floor was thoroughly clean and 100% dry before anything was applied. 

Do u approve?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just tell them not to drive on it with hot tires.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Just tell them not to drive on it with hot tires.


no brake stands in the garage?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Proper prep is essential.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

so the HO'er taught you how to repair a crack an in return you bought them a new garage door opener ??? .........big deal, your still a hack an probably sat out in the driveway ''friending'' other dudes on facebook while your guys finished the job


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> no brake stands in the garage?


I aint mad at ya


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> so the HO'er taught you how to repair a crack an in return you bought them a new garage door opener ??? .........big deal, your still a hack an probably sat out in the driveway ''friending'' other dudes on facebook while your guys finished the job


Ole not everyone does business like you! 

Like I said before usually I would pay someone like your self to do the work for me....wile I ran my business and lined up more work, but no I actually did this job pretty much by myself.

Just to get the record straight the H.O who told me the trick about the crack was actually a completely different job.

So yes while you are busy making friends on FaceBook or J.Off on Painttalk you can think of me Ole.......and if you ever need a job I'm always looking for good workers.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> so the HO'er taught you how to repair a crack an in return you bought them a new garage door opener ??? .........big deal, your still a hack an probably sat out in the driveway ''friending'' other dudes on facebook while your guys finished the job



Hey Ole your pretty sarcastic! I hope you don't talk to your clients the same way or even worse your family. I wounder what the wifey would think. Maybee it's not me you have to worry about "Friending other dudes on FaceBook"......


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LMAO
You want to call me out? OK:yes:



dubinpainting said:


> Most of the prep was pretty straight forward other then the floor which I thoroughly cleaned with industrial strength ammonia. I brought the hose in and soaked it all down then let it dry for about 48hours.
> 
> The floor was thoroughly clean and 100% dry before anything was applied.


WTF do you mean _ammonia_? Was it moldy?!! Homework for you; research "concrete profiling". Not to mention ammonia is a base, not an acid. You might as well have put concrete on your concrete 

What about that huge grease stain in the middle of the floor? Did it ever occur to you that oil and water don't mix? You think because you 'soaked it all down' that rexthane will magically stick to an oil slick? 

The loser here is the HO. Now they have maintenance nightmare on their hands.

As far as your video, you lost me 11 seconds into it when the masking fell off the door frame:laughing:
By 1:53 I was ready to:hang:myself watching you overspray that floor:thumbup:


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> That was a serious question.


He doesn't know... He had his best guys go in and save it....... Guarantee it

Another know nothing contractor taking cred for someone else's work... Am I being harsh? Maybe.have I seen this buisiness model played out more than once in my years as a prepped,apprentice,painter,journeyman and contractor my self?YES,and I despise these guys.... I'm gonna go open up a plumbing company, after all I did replace the float in my toilet ... Then I'm going straight to plumberstalk to tell everyone how I don't need to be a plumber and tell them how I hire peons like them to make me money... After I post a vid of my second time ever roughing out a house....am I missing something?


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

dubinpainting said:


> Hey Ole your pretty sarcastic! I hope you don't talk to your clients the same way or even worse your family. I wounder what the wifey would think. Maybee it's not me you have to worry about "Friending other dudes on FaceBook"......


Dude did you just talk about a mans family? Then make a gay joke? Now I know your a jag off.... And I'm also glad this isnt a job sight those are grounds for a good old fashioned a$$ whipin in my neck of the desert


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

pinchegordo said:


> Dude did you just talk about a mans family? Then make a gay joke? Now I know your a jag off.... And I'm also glad this isnt a job sight those are grounds for a good old fashioned a$$ whipin in my neck of the desert


You're punk rock man, I like your style.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bender said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> *The loser here is the HO. Now they have maintenance nightmare on their hands.*
> ...


This.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> You may be a hack, but PWG and I are frauds also.
> 
> Beat that !


If you guys are frauds, I hate to think what I am:whistling2:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

What's wrong bender you don't like be called out for being a dick......must of hit a nerve with that one. It's okay we all have our moments......


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

And no I wasn't talking **** about someones family I was just stating that if he were sarcastic like that in the REAL WORLD that he might rub people the wrong way..... And trust me there was nothing gay about my joke. 

Of course it safe for you to hide behind your computer with your big ego and run your mouth about people you don't know and tell them how to run their business..... But the truth is this isn't a job site and yea if it were things would be a lot different. 

I love how everyone dishes it out and the second someone speaks up god forbid....

It's all just bs anyway!!!! I have nothing to prove and have wasted enough of my valuable time.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

God bless you ole and bender I wish you both success with your businesses. Good luck!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL This thread gained some serious momentum going downhill.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> God bless you ole and bender I wish you both success with your businesses. Good luck!


Well thanks for humbling yourself and stopping by dubin. We don't get to many mega tycoon business owner types here. Just us common laborers


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> God bless you ole and bender I wish you both success with your businesses. Good luck!


No need to bless a Ewing, we ARE the blessed. :notworthy:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I think, by the way it's described in this thread, I'm a hack.

I'm fairly ok with that.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Move along folks. Nothing left to see here.


----------

